# SX160is or sx150is?



## titlingkm (Oct 13, 2012)

hi..
i have a plan to purchase a good camera which has "good spec and good performance".
my budget is between Rs.9000 and 19,000(in m.r.p)
its my first camera..
for bird photography and indoor ,low light performer,sppedy auto focus,good aperture level with better shutter speed apart from all no compromise in image quality...if RAW enabled means better..
need manual control(yet to learn)..
pls suggest... i know its tough to get all in one machine.. but i desire..
also i thinked below too
1.)Is sx160 is have a worthy upgradation compared to his predecessor??

and as well as..

2.)sx260 vs sx500is

which is good one..? 
or 

is any other brand (sony,fuji,olympus etc.,)has a really good alternative..?  

anyhow i need a valuable suggestion to start my photography journey


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

For bird photography sx500is would be better... probably for moon too... However SX260 beats it hands down in all other areas... low light, IQ, High ISO performance

SX260 is a much better choice overall. And it is not a sucker at bird photography either.

Another good choice is Panasonic TZ-30. It has got faster Autofocus and slightly better image stabilization. Image quality of SX260 is better.

If you want RAW etc Increase your budget by 2K and get SX40HS

Also have you considered SX240HS? It is SX260 without GPS. And keeping GPS on means less battery life.

Now CHDK is available for both 240 and 260HS so you can shoot in RAW... but 90% of the time it isn't going to make any difference


----------



## great_manish (Oct 13, 2012)

I am getting canon sx240 hs for 15.6k at adexmart. is this the best deal ? is adexmart reliable ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

Dnt know about adexmart but SX240 is 16K on ebay Canon SX240 HS 12.1 Megapixels Digital Camera - Black | eBay

I guess you can apply some coupons to get it even lower


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 13, 2012)

great_manish said:


> I am getting canon sx240 hs for 15.6k at adexmart. is this the best deal ? is adexmart reliable ?



i think better buy Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX20V

Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V Price in India, Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V Reviews, Buy Sony Camera Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

I go with Prashant's suggestion...

* SX40 doesn't shoot RAW, but with CHDK
* Offer of 16k for SX240 on ebay is on "DEALS", so we can't use coupons...

One more alternative FZ47 for consideration. But my pick is SX240


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

HX20V doesn't have manual controls... And I don't like Sony's aggressive noise reduction


----------



## titlingkm (Oct 13, 2012)

how is the new sx500is while compare with sx240hs in all aspects??


----------



## titlingkm (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> HX20V doesn't have manual controls... And I don't like Sony's aggressive noise reduction



how is the new sx500is while compare with sx240hs in all aspects??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> how is the new sx500is while compare with sx240hs in all aspects??



HS series have better sensor than IS series. 500IS has just got more zoom. Leaving it SX240 is still much better


----------



## titlingkm (Oct 15, 2012)

how is FujiSL300 when compared to sx240 and sx60is?
sl300 priced 13500 in ebay weekly deal...Is it worth for money..?
what are those +'s and -'s??How is its image quality?


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2012)

I really like the spec of SL300 but the reviews are not overwhelmingly positive. So "NO" it's not that good.


----------



## titlingkm (Oct 17, 2012)

is it suggestible to start photography learning from Bridge Camera like SX50HS or FZ150?? or sx160is is good one..


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

Not huge difference... More or less learning curve will be same.

Earlier I had suggested you FZ47 (alternative to SX240). Now ebay sells HS25EXR for 17200/-... It's much better than FZ47 and it's under your budget.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 4, 2012)

hi nac, how hx25exr is better than fz47...hx25 image quality is not looking good.. pls explain it and 
sx 240 hs v olypmus sp810uz vs panasonic FZ47
in ebay.in had a good price deal..
which is best among those with respect to image quality and all other aspects...

pls suggest..


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2012)

Travel zoom vs bridge??? ummm.....

I would choose HS25EXR over FZ47/SX500/SP810 and 
SX260 over TZ30/HX20

If you stress more on IQ, it's undoubtedly SX260, but overall HX25EXR.

But between HX25EXR and SX260, I don't know which one I will pick... It's one helluva comparison for me. After all it's just me, not many (may be no one) fancy HS25EXR here in this forum. Check them out yourself... and pick the one you like.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 4, 2012)

ok.. but the image quality of hx25exr is not convincing compare to the FZ47... also HX25 need AxA batteries??.. thats just thinking..


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2012)

^ That just my preference...


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 5, 2012)

will u pls state the advantages of hx25exr over fz47.. which give some ideas to choose down..


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

^ The major plus is the control (extra buttons and knobs). Since you are not convinced with IQ of HS25EXR, better go with mass... SX240


----------

